# FLAC plug in for media player 11?



## studioartist (May 6, 2004)

Is there a way to import and find the codec for media player 11 to keep the quality of the original recording on FLAC, I see converters, noticeable loss? checked microsoft didn't find. For Vista operating system, just xp
THX Scott


----------



## studioartist (May 6, 2004)

http://www.nch.com.au/switch/index.html

this is where I found a vista compatible, looks like a great audio editor too, better than movie maker...


----------

